# I've just bought a 5 year old 16.8 entire gelding...



## blitznbobs (23 December 2016)

Who's coming into season and has a filly foal at foot. He is out of the stallion Exterminator and by the mare Killer Queen. I bought it from a professional dealer who told me it had tanked off with every rider on their yard and dumped their best landing them in hospital. However the horse had spent 3 days with a horse psychologist , explained his issues and now is safe for the most beginneryist of beginners. When I ride him he bucked a bit and lifted his front feet off the floor quite high which I thought showed his athletic prowess and the dealer agreed... Having ridden at a riding school for 3 months I have moved to the experienced rider lesson last week and decided to take the plunge and buy my first pony...

He arrived on my diy yard 2 hours ago and I decided to take him out on a hack down the main road as its straight and I'd thought he'd like to see where he was going...he didn't seem to like the flashing lights on his bridle but I thought it was safer to put them on as it was going dark.

Anyhow I didn't enjoy the ride much as he seems to like to walk on either his front or back legs and at one point went sideways into the path of a passing ambulance... He then bolted for a few yards before I landed in a ditch and he went home without me. .. I am quite worried about him.

So I'd like your advice please do you think it's his saddle that doesn't fit properly, his teeth or do you think it's his back? 


Thanks in advance popcorn for those who have got this far...







Merry Christmas one and all! May all your horsy dreams come true.


----------



## LeneHorse (23 December 2016)

Get his shoes taken off immediately and all will be well


----------



## LD&S (23 December 2016)

Pirelli is your answer


----------



## Fiona (23 December 2016)

I think you need a younger horsie OP.... This one sounds far too geriatric; )

Fiona


----------



## southerncomfort (23 December 2016)

Put him on turmeric!


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2016)

I think he probably has ulcers, since her behaviour is so inconsistent. Sue the dealer immediately and get a better horse whisperer to come and see herim.


----------



## lydia (23 December 2016)

Get him scoped for ulcers immediately!


----------



## Red-1 (23 December 2016)

I think a treeless saddle would help, as well as taking his shoes off, X raying his back, putting a pelham bit in, with standing ad running martingale, and finishing off with a set of draw reins.

What about his feed?

Alternatively he is a shining dancing horse, from Malta, and is just doing his party piece.

Have a wonderful Xmas!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 December 2016)

OFGS,  you should have made sure he was vetted by the dealers vet 1st :mad3:
 also, did you put boots on him?


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2016)

lydia said:



			Get him scoped for ulcers immediately!
		
Click to expand...

Silly!  You have to starve them for a month to scope for ulcers, it can't be done immediately


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2016)

southerncomfort said:



			Put him on turmeric!
		
Click to expand...

Won't that turn her yellow?  I wouldn't have thought bedding on turmeric was a good idea, myself.


----------



## Arzada (23 December 2016)

Fiona said:



			I think you need a younger horsie OP.... This one sounds far too geriatric; )

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Good idea and luckily the OP has his filly foal at foot. Maybe that was the problem  - OP - did you lead the foal out with you on your ride? Or even loose alongside. Think that may  help - give it a go and if it works you won't have to spend out on all the checks that others are suggesting.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 December 2016)

ycbm said:



			Won't that turn her yellow?  I wouldn't have thought bedding on turmeric was a good idea, myself.
		
Click to expand...

Why not? OP ought to use dried banana skins for bedding, much better for joints


----------



## Kezzabell2 (23 December 2016)

he sounds a lot like my horse!  I have had velcro put on my saddle and my jodhpurs, works a treat!  give that a go!


----------



## paddi22 (23 December 2016)

Best thing to do with a horse like that is just to get it drunk.. give it some wine and eventually it will spill out what's stressing it out.


----------



## blitznbobs (23 December 2016)

I'm not sure you guys are taking me seriously I may have to flounce off...


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2016)

Typical!!!


----------



## TheresaW (23 December 2016)

They're not taking you seriously at all. You need to smother him in sudocrem.


----------



## paddi22 (23 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			I'm not sure you guys are taking me seriously I may have to flounce off...
		
Click to expand...

what was the thread were someone kept flouncing off and then flouncing back repeatedly. Such quality flouncing, i was very impressed. I'm gonna go and look for it now. They kept telling people to stop posting.


----------



## Cowpony (23 December 2016)

You should definitely take him hunting immediately, that will tire him out enough for you to hack him. Put an elevator bit on, then keep his head down with a standing martingale, draw reins to get him in a nice outline, a pessoa to get his back end under him and spurs to keep him forward.


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 December 2016)

Wow, you were on the experienced rider lesson at your RS? 

Respect.

Don't listen to any haters. You can deal with this, you are awesome!!


----------



## Cobbytype (23 December 2016)

Oh stop moaning and just take 'it' hunting.


----------



## paddi22 (23 December 2016)

I think the problem is you got it when it was too old. You should have got it when it was 3 and then you could have learned together and made a soul connection. It's too late now.


----------



## neddy man (23 December 2016)

This thread has made my day ,only wish my brain was sharp enough to give some advice.


----------



## Alchemy (23 December 2016)

neddy man said:



			This thread has made my day ,only wish my brain was sharp enough to give some advice.
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2016)

neddy man said:



			This thread has made my day ,only wish my brain was sharp enough to give some advice.
		
Click to expand...

When do you think she should break the foal?  I wouldn't sit on it for another year yet, myself. It doesn't pay to start them before their first birthday.


----------



## mytwofriends (23 December 2016)

Less turnout, or even keep it on box rest to make it think about what it's done.


----------



## Wagtail (23 December 2016)

As he's entire I would put him in fowel.


----------



## cobgoblin (23 December 2016)

I'm sure copra would cure everything.


----------



## blitznbobs (23 December 2016)

paddi22 said:



			what was the thread were someone kept flouncing off and then flouncing back repeatedly. Such quality flouncing, i was very impressed. I'm gonna go and look for it now. They kept telling people to stop posting.
		
Click to expand...

 Could you stop posting now I won't comment on this thread again


----------



## paddi22 (23 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			Could you stop posting now I won't comment on this thread again
		
Click to expand...

that's bullying, im gonna get you blocked. 

actually i'm not even gonna respond to you (but check your pms for a private rant).


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			Could you stop posting now I won't comment on this thread again
		
Click to expand...

We've heard that before!


----------



## KittenInTheTree (23 December 2016)

I luffs you, OP 

But yeah, your horse is super old  You'd better ride him lots before his legs all fall off with extreme age! He also clearly needs feeding loads more cool mix to build up his neck, because a big neck is what makes them go well under saddle! Also, remember to buy the filly plenty of polo mints and feed them to her by hand to bond with her! If she starts biting you then it means she's gone vicious, obviously, but don't worry, 'cos with the right mental attitude you'll soon dominate her back into being friendly again


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2016)

paddi22 said:



			that's bullying, im gonna get you blocked. 

actually i'm not even gonna respond to you (but check your pms for a private rant).
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, she's a bully!  Love you lots Paddi22 xxxxx


----------



## Apercrumbie (23 December 2016)

It is imperative that you buy a very special stick called a carrot stick and wave it at him in a random manner expecting miracles to happen. A bond between you will magically appear and he will then trust you and do anything for you. You know that you have this bond when the horse looks at you like you're a completely banana while you're waving the stick, gets confused and then decides to ****** off. That's what a strong bond is.


----------



## paddi22 (23 December 2016)

christmas hugs all round!


----------



## windand rain (23 December 2016)

just shoot it and get one that only walks on its back legs because its front ones are too short to reach the ground it confirmation is al wrong


----------



## blitznbobs (23 December 2016)

.. Actually that Grand Prix rider Karl Heston Bloomingstall has just said I'm the best rider he's ever seen, so there. .. He suggested I rode him in Roll Cure??? Can someone tell me how to do this?

Ps the filly foal won't be backed til it's 22 don't want to back it too soon.


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			.. Actually that Grand Prix rider Karl Heston Bloomingstall has just said I'm the best rider he's ever seen, so there. .. He suggested I rode him in Roll Cure??? Can someone tell me how to do this?

Ps the filly foal won't be backed til it's 22 don't want to back it too soon.
		
Click to expand...

But he does Grand Prix on his motorbike! Wot does he know about horses?


----------



## cally23 (23 December 2016)

I fink you may be off your TROLLEY///???


----------



## Smitty (23 December 2016)

Is he 'Full up' 16.8?  or just under?


----------



## blitznbobs (23 December 2016)

paddi22 said:



			what was the thread were someone kept flouncing off and then flouncing back repeatedly. Such quality flouncing, i was very impressed. I'm gonna go and look for it now. They kept telling people to stop posting.
		
Click to expand...




Smitty said:



			Is he 'Full up' 16.8?  or just under?
		
Click to expand...

&#128079;&#127995;&#128517;


----------



## blitznbobs (23 December 2016)

cally23 said:



			I fink you may be off your TROLLEY///???
		
Click to expand...

No I fell off a horse not a trolley, duh.


----------



## be positive (23 December 2016)

No one has asked the important question of what colour he is as that will make a difference as to what you should do when schooling him, I am surprised Karl didn't tell you roll cure will only work properly if he is green but maybe it works on his red motorbikes because he is so skillful, maybe have a few lessons until you get a bond.


----------



## oldie48 (23 December 2016)

It's such a pity that you don't get good advice on here anymore. Ignore all the previous posts, all you need is a calmer, my particular preference is a good merlot, drunk at regular intervals I find most problems just melt away. Leave the horse in a very small field with the gate open, at some point you will find, almost miraculously, your problem will disappear as if by magic! Merry Christmas!


----------



## jumping.jack_flash (23 December 2016)

Surely, this thread is a,wind up . .


----------



## Red-1 (23 December 2016)

jumping.jack_flash said:



			Surely, this thread is a,wind up . .
		
Click to expand...

It may be a wind up to you, but the OP needs help, so I ask, what would you do?


----------



## rachk89 (23 December 2016)

There's nothing to be worried about but put more lights on him obviously in case you lose him in the dark. Then you can find him quicker.


----------



## On the Hoof (23 December 2016)

Has he been clipped OP, if not then you should rug him up with at least two heavyweight stable rugs with additional linings. In fact you could try riding him with these still on theyshould weigh him down enough to keep his feet on the ground.


----------



## Fools Motto (23 December 2016)

Haven't read all the replies, but have you tried tinsel op? Horses at christmas love being dressed in tinsel. Put some on his-her head restraints and some around his-her tail...


----------



## mandyroberts (23 December 2016)

I think his saddle doesn't fit so you should ride him bareback but box rest him for a few days in case he is sore from his existing saddle


----------



## tallyho! (23 December 2016)

jumping.jack_flash said:



			Surely, this thread is a,wind up . .
		
Click to expand...

Wot? HAven't you heard of a Boy one get boy free?


----------



## tallyho! (23 December 2016)

OP, I reckon retire the gelding and put his foal in foal. You might get the horse of your dreams!!!


----------



## Arzada (23 December 2016)

jumping.jack_flash said:



			Surely, this thread is a,wind up . .
		
Click to expand...

I've taken time to give some considered advice so I really hope it isn't a wind up. Not sure how I'll cope if I find out that the OP isn't genuine.


----------



## Meredith (23 December 2016)

Oh dear OP. I think your horse is feeling left out as it is Christmas. Find a fat gentleman with a long white beard and a red suit, make sure he has plenty of presents to deliver on his sleigh,  and give the reindeer a night off. I am sure that a night pulling the sleigh all over the world will make your horse a delight for the rest of the year!

Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## Remi'sMum (23 December 2016)

Oats!! Definitely feed more oats! And as many likits as s/he can possibly eat. In fact, don't bother with the oats. Just give the big likits in a bucket, at least 4 or 5, twice a day. With extra molasses for making them more palatable. But make sure you brush his teeth cos lots of sugar is bad for their teeth. Hope this helps!!


----------



## windand rain (23 December 2016)

this thread is no use without photos how else can we help. Preferably wearing a rug standing on its back and waving is feet in the air I think you will find it is much too straight through the hind leg and its head is set on upside down making it hard for it to eat which is why you should check for ulcers and get its teeth done


----------



## Northern Hare (23 December 2016)

I would recommend upping his feed - a couple of scoops of rolled oats three times a day would do the trick - and no turnout. You need to get to the point that only one foot is on the floor at a time. Sounds like he'll be perfect for lead rein or first ridden classes in the spring.


----------



## LeneHorse (23 December 2016)

cobgoblin said:



			I'm sure copra would cure everything.
		
Click to expand...

Is that one of those highly poisonous snakey things? applying one of those to his rear end should sort him out PDQ.


----------



## tallyho! (23 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			Who's coming into season and has a filly foal at foot. He is out of the stallion Exterminator and by the mare Killer Queen. I bought it from a professional dealer who told me it had tanked off with every rider on their yard and dumped their best landing them in hospital. However the horse had spent 3 days with a horse psychologist , explained his issues and now is safe for the most beginneryist of beginners. When I ride him he bucked a bit and lifted his front feet off the floor quite high which I thought showed his athletic prowess and the dealer agreed... Having ridden at a riding school for 3 months I have moved to the experienced rider lesson last week and decided to take the plunge and buy my first pony...

He arrived on my diy yard 2 hours ago and I decided to take him out on a hack down the main road as its straight and I'd thought he'd like to see where he was going...he didn't seem to like the flashing lights on his bridle but I thought it was safer to put them on as it was going dark.

Anyhow I didn't enjoy the ride much as he seems to like to walk on either his front or back legs and at one point went sideways into the path of a passing ambulance... He then bolted for a few yards before I landed in a ditch and he went home without me. .. I am quite worried about him.

So I'd like your advice please do you think it's his saddle that doesn't fit properly, his teeth or do you think it's his back? 


Thanks in advance popcorn for those who have got this far...







Merry Christmas one and all! May all your horsy dreams come true.
		
Click to expand...

OP..... this sounds familiar... have you checked if your new mount has a large singular horn, about three feet long, straight out the middle of his forehead?

Is there any glitteriness about this new horse?


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2016)

If he has shoes on you need to take them off and ride him for two hours a day on gravel and concrete.

If he is barefoot then obviously he needs heartbear wedge shoes right now.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (23 December 2016)

Well I for one think you are going about it all wrong, a horsey of this sensitivity needs to be ridden totally tackless, you need to have long hair, a cowboy hat  and wear a dress longer then you are and carry a very long whip and then ride around to inspirational music , that'll do it, then post your efforts on Facebook, go on it'll be fine!


----------



## dozzie (23 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			Who's coming into season and has a filly foal at foot. He is out of the stallion Exterminator and by the mare Killer Queen. I bought it from a professional dealer who told me it had tanked off with every rider on their yard and dumped their best landing them in hospital. However the horse had spent 3 days with a horse psychologist , explained his issues and now is safe for the most beginneryist of beginners. When I ride him he bucked a bit and lifted his front feet off the floor quite high which I thought showed his athletic prowess and the dealer agreed... Having ridden at a riding school for 3 months I have moved to the experienced rider lesson last week and decided to take the plunge and buy my first pony...

He arrived on my diy yard 2 hours ago and I decided to take him out on a hack down the main road as its straight and I'd thought he'd like to see where he was going...he didn't seem to like the flashing lights on his bridle but I thought it was safer to put them on as it was going dark.

Anyhow I didn't enjoy the ride much as he seems to like to walk on either his front or back legs and at one point went sideways into the path of a passing ambulance... He then bolted for a few yards before I landed in a ditch and he went home without me. .. I am quite worried about him.

So I'd like your advice please do you think it's his saddle that doesn't fit properly, his teeth or do you think it's his back? 


Thanks in advance popcorn for those who have got this far...







Merry Christmas one and all! May all your horsy dreams come true.
		
Click to expand...

Try some matchy matchy and bling.


----------



## Red-1 (23 December 2016)

OP, please could you PM me? I think this is a horse I once knew at a riding school, he was brilliant when I rode him, but others had difficulty. 

He was sold to a forever home, but has some vet history that you need to know about, plus I can tell you how to ride him.


----------



## dozzie (23 December 2016)

Have you got any photos? Of the horse...


----------



## nato (23 December 2016)

I think the last thing you need here is professional help. Too many busy bodies interfering telling you what to do. Avoid the vet, farrier, physio and saddle fitter, and don't bring him to a professional rider. They will only tell you things you don't want to hear and convince you that you are too inexperienced - you are not! You're an advanced rider now so just keep going as you are and you'll both learn together. 

Don't forget to keep patting him and giving him treats when he acts funny as this will reinforce that you're a nice person and then maybe soon you'll become best friends and he will trust you.


----------



## blitznbobs (23 December 2016)

I haven't any photos but I think you'll agree I'm quite the artist..


----------



## dozzie (23 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:










I haven't any photos but I think you'll agree I'm quite the artist..
		
Click to expand...

PMSL! You are indeed!


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:










I haven't any photos but I think you'll agree I'm quite the artist..
		
Click to expand...


Well there's your problem.

He only has two legs.

Didn't you have him vetted?


----------



## dozzie (23 December 2016)

i think the problem may be that he doesn't have any eyes so might be blind....


----------



## dozzie (23 December 2016)

He is also rather straight in the back...


----------



## blitznbobs (23 December 2016)

ycbm said:



			Well there's your problem.

He only has two legs.

Didn't you have him vetted?
		
Click to expand...

How many is he supposed to have?


----------



## teapot (23 December 2016)

Not to mention his hideous weight score!


----------



## dozzie (23 December 2016)

At least 5 if she is a stallion.


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2016)

teapot said:



			Not to mention his hideous weight score!
		
Click to expand...

You're just used to fat horses. Nothing wrong with his weight at all, you can't even see her ribs.


----------



## Talism4n (23 December 2016)

I really think you should try asking on Facebook for some better advice, everyone who posts there is an expert. Hopefully someone will reply liek dis hun n help u wiv ur ponie. Honestly, don't waste your time asking vets and the like, they'll never tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## neddy man (23 December 2016)

Now i have had time to think i may have the answer.Having looked at your super photo s/he may be unbalanced and that's why you can only see 2 legs, put double shoes  (one on top of the other) on the short leg, this will balace s/he up, and when it bucks because one side is heavier with the extra shoe  it will make it twist while bucking this now your riding has improved will help make you a better stickable rider. PS. just remember when it kicks out that leg can reach you better as it's 1.5 cm longer than the other back one (if there are 2 back ones.)


----------



## dozzie (23 December 2016)

neddy man said:



			Now i have had time to think i may have the answer.Having looked at your super photo s/he may be unbalanced and that's why you can only see 2 legs, put double shoes  (one on top of the other) on the short leg, this will balace s/he up, and when it bucks because one side is heavier with the extra shoe  it will make it twist while bucking this now your riding has improved will help make you a better stickable rider. PS. just remember when it kicks out that leg can reach you better as it's 1.5 cm longer than the other back one (if there are 2 back ones.)
		
Click to expand...

But if you look closely the bones are not joined. So there could be a health and safety issue if he was to kick out and one half of his leg was to fly off and land in a puddle, causing a huge splash, which could in turn cause a bird to fly out of a bush and cause another horse to spook throwing it's rider into a parked car, which unfortunately had the handbrake off so it rolled down the hill, on which it was parked, into the path of a cyclist, who was wearing hivis and a helmet.


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2016)

dozzie said:



			But if you look closely the bones are not joined. So there could be a health and safety issue if he was to kick out and one half of his leg was to fly off and land in a puddle, causing a huge splash, which could in turn cause a bird to fly out of a bush and cause another horse to spook throwing it's rider into a parked car, which unfortunately had the handbrake off so it rolled down the hill, on which it was parked, into the path of a cyclist, who was wearing hivis and a helmet.
		
Click to expand...

Oh for goodness sake what nonsense. When was the last time you saw a cyclist wearing proper high viz?


----------



## Red-1 (23 December 2016)

I thought your photo was poor, only showing two legs, so I have photoshopped at least one more leg on to the rearing unicorn horse. 







To be honest I don't think he looks very happy at all. I would sing to him to cheer him up, and if you are going festive with lights and tinsel then I would do Xmas carols!


----------



## tallyho! (23 December 2016)

dozzie said:



			But if you look closely the bones are not joined. So there could be a health and safety issue if he was to kick out and one half of his leg was to fly off and land in a puddle, causing a huge splash, which could in turn cause a bird to fly out of a bush and cause another horse to spook throwing it's rider into a parked car, which unfortunately had the handbrake off so it rolled down the hill, on which it was parked, into the path of a cyclist, who was wearing hivis and a helmet.
		
Click to expand...

Cripes!! I think that might have been the postman... an absolute insurance nightmare. The HR department are on strike!!!


----------



## tallyho! (23 December 2016)

Red-1 said:



			I thought your photo was poor, only showing two legs, so I have photoshopped at least one more leg on to the rearing unicorn horse. 







To be honest I don't think he looks very happy at all. I would sing to him to cheer him up, and if you are going festive with lights and tinsel then I would do Xmas carols!
		
Click to expand...

Aaaahhhhhhhaaaaa... that is a "levade" - completely natural and he must have come from the High School of Viennese Whirls.

(hind leg slight in the wrong place, not quite btv, could be more fdo, definitely recommend a session of L&L)


----------



## sky1000 (23 December 2016)

yeah well whatever about the cyclists I just think it's really really irresponsible to ride a horse whose legs might fly off at any moment: two or four it matters not.


----------



## Baroque (23 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:










I haven't any photos but I think you'll agree I'm quite the artist..
		
Click to expand...


OMG. That's my horse. I lent him/her to a really nice lady for her 2 toddlers to SJ. I lost touch after the first three months. This was 9 years ago. But I love my horse so much. It didn't matter what I did she wouldn't answer her phone to me. She lives almost 20 miles away so it was impossible to drive all the way to her yard to talk to her. I wish she had told me she didn't want him/her. I love my horse so much.Then I saw on facebook that she'd sold him. But I want him back I love him/her so much. Do you have a trailer I can borrow? I can be there this Sunday morning to collect him/her. Would it be okay if I leave the trailer at my yard for you to pick up. It would have to be gone by Boxing Day because I have a new pony arriving.


----------



## dozzie (23 December 2016)

hollyandtheivy said:



			Cripes!! I think that might have been the postman... an absolute insurance nightmare. The HR department are on strike!!!
		
Click to expand...

LOL! Fortunately there was no risk of being hit by a train when the cyclist aka postie was flung onto the railway line.


----------



## LadySam (23 December 2016)

You should test for Cushions disease.


----------



## SusannaF (23 December 2016)

You should soak his hay in pig oil for twelve hours.


----------



## mandyroberts (23 December 2016)

Another thought - he may have kissing spine - from your picture his vertebrae must be very squashed?


----------



## Mike007 (23 December 2016)

Pah, I have never read so much rubbish. Clearly you have not had his stable Feng shui,d .Obviously his feed bowl is in an inauspicious position (and probably his water bucket). He lives in constant fear that the dragon of discontent will fly up his bum.


----------



## mandyroberts (23 December 2016)

I've got it - you are too heavy for him and he was just a bit uncomfortable. Try a tiny lightweight rider or preferably a young child


----------



## jumbyjack (23 December 2016)

So you are actually riding this critter, not a good idea, it's clearly a driving pony and at 16.8 is a mini maxi shetland. You need to buy a cart, don't forget to put himshe in the shafts facing you, don't bother buying harness just put the shafts through the stirrups. You can take the foal with you in the back seat to act as groom.


----------



## teapot (23 December 2016)

Mike007 said:



			Pah, I have never read so much rubbish. Clearly you have not had his stable Feng shui,d .Obviously his feed bowl is in an inauspicious position (and probably his water bucket). He lives in constant fear that the dragon of discontent will fly up his bum.
		
Click to expand...

Actually the op needs to get the Hygge book of living, Feng Shui is sooo last century.


----------



## Mike007 (24 December 2016)

Mike puts teapot on extended list of people to kill.adited to add you are somewhere behind Barrack,Donald ,and many more worthy causes


----------



## Equi (24 December 2016)

Have you stood on his back? That is what truly builds trust in a horse and rider. Don't wear a hat, cause the horse will know you don't trust him then.


----------



## Tnavas (24 December 2016)

jumping.jack_flash said:



			Surely, this thread is a,wind up . .
		
Click to expand...

Oh Dear we have a serious one here - go raid the Egg Nogg then you will be able to give constructive criticism - the OP is in dire need of our in put - she has major problems which only we can solve


----------



## LD&S (24 December 2016)

Tnavas said:



			Oh Dear we have a serious one here - go raid the Egg Nogg then you will be able to give constructive criticism - the OP is in dire need of our in put - she has major problems which only we can solve
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the Egg Nogg will be better used going in the horse feed, I'm sure it can't hurt, perhaps a few seasonal mince pies too to show the horse 'it' is truly loved at Christmas.


----------



## SusannaF (24 December 2016)

Tnavas said:



			Oh Dear we have a serious one here - go raid the Egg Nogg then you will be able to give constructive criticism - the OP is in dire need of our in put - she has major problems which only we can solve
		
Click to expand...

Don't miss the humour


----------



## Cowpony (24 December 2016)

No no! That's completely the wrong use for egg nogg! Sheesh, the ignorance on this forum astounds me sometimes! I thought everybody knew that egg nogg is the best hoof shine - much better than those overpriced commercial preparations. And it gives your horsey something to lick at night so you don't have to buy those licky treat things either.


----------



## Arzada (24 December 2016)

Cowpony said:



			No no! That's completely the wrong use for egg nogg! Sheesh, the ignorance on this forum astounds me sometimes! I thought everybody knew that egg nogg is the best hoof shine - much better than those overpriced commercial preparations. And it gives your horsey something to lick at night so you don't have to buy those licky treat things either.
		
Click to expand...

We always carry egg nogg when riding because we were advised to hit a rearing horse on the poll with it. Apparently they don't rear again - probably the taste puts them off. Our horses don't rear so we've never tested this. We still carry the egg nogg though just in case someone needs to borrow it - for whatever reason.


----------



## JulesRules (24 December 2016)

Were you using a Lemiuex saddle cloth when this happened? If not, your horse was behaving like this out of embarrassment. Make sure you have at least seven match sets in different colours in case you want to ride every day. 

If this doesn't work make sure you are wearing Ariat or Dubarry  boots. This will definitely solve your problem.


----------



## LeneHorse (24 December 2016)

Another thought struck me this morning as I was putting a couple of extra rugs on my overweight hairy Connemara x - maybe your big horsie is feeling the cold. You need to layer at this time of year no matter what the temperature. You should have at least 5 rugs on a quality animal like yours.


----------



## DragonSlayer (24 December 2016)

No advice but I'm telling you I've reported you to NASA. Just because I can...


----------



## turnbuckle (24 December 2016)

Dont listen to them, they are all haters. Just tie him upp in the middel of the roundabout and when hes eeten the grass he'll be hungry and sorted.

Also can anyone help - a m8 has told me there are soem foles down the road which are going to be killed for meet unless they are rescued. She can deliver Free but diesel cost will want paying on delivery.


----------



## blitznbobs (24 December 2016)

I've just got back from A and E - nothing serious don't worry but I'm very angry with my yo. She told me this morning to take one of his 8 matchy matchy rugs off cos he's a bit hot. (What does she know she's only been keeping horses for 30 years, bred 2 Derby winners and ridden at the olympics) she suggested that I put him out for a couple of hours before I tried to ride her again and suggested I rode in the school . So I've just got back from my second hack (took a lot longer to get back as I struggled to crawl back with a broken ankle)... 

That byiatch  of a yo had taken all but one of his rugs off, had the vet to sort out a TINY 12 inch gash across his chest (totally unnecessary vets bill - should've tried golden paste first ffs) and turned him out with ANOTHER horse - when I specified single turn out ... Everyone knows horses want to be alone.. 

Anyway we had a few words about this she chucked us off the yard - anyone got a stable I can have ? Urgently ... Like now? Thanks


----------



## catkin (24 December 2016)

Don't have a stable but he can have our woodshed if he don't mind sharing with the logs. Only £200 per week including a bag of porridge oats and an old rug for him to lie on.

PS there's spiders in there but they seem mostly harmless


----------



## Red-1 (24 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			I've just got back from A and E - nothing serious don't worry but I'm very angry with my yo. She told me this morning to take one of his 8 matchy matchy rugs off cos he's a bit hot. (What does she know she's only been keeping horses for 30 years, bred 2 Derby winners and ridden at the olympics) she suggested that I put him out for a couple of hours before I tried to ride her again and suggested I rode in the school . So I've just got back from my second hack (took a lot longer to get back as I struggled to crawl back with a broken ankle)... 

That byiatch  of a yo had taken all but one of his rugs off, had the vet to sort out a TINY 12 inch gash across his chest (totally unnecessary vets bill - should've tried golden paste first ffs) and turned him out with ANOTHER horse - when I specified single turn out ... Everyone knows horses want to be alone.. 

Anyway we had a few words about this she chucked us off the yard - anyone got a stable I can have ? Urgently ... Like now? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I know of a stable, but they have two indoor arenas, one of which is Olympic sized, three outdoor arenas, a XC course on site, all owned by a vet, who gives free treatment and advice. Each stable has a tackroom (with kettle and triple seater sofa), there is 24/7 turnout, bedding and hay/haylage is included, as is 15 free turn out/bring ins a week. The only hitch is that the stables are Sooooo expensive at £15 a week, is that too much?


----------



## blitznbobs (24 December 2016)

Red-1 said:



			I know of a stable, but they have two indoor arenas, one of which is Olympic sized, three outdoor arenas, a XC course on site, all owned by a vet, who gives free treatment and advice. Each stable has a tackroom (with kettle and triple seater sofa), there is 24/7 turnout, bedding and hay/haylage is included, as is 15 free turn out/bring ins a week. The only hitch is that the stables are Sooooo expensive at £15 a week, is that too much?
		
Click to expand...

Humph I've had enough of vets already thanks but no thanks


----------



## Red-1 (24 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			Humph I've had enough of vets already thanks but no thanks
		
Click to expand...

There is no need to be rude when people help you with suggestions. It is what the forum is coming to these days.

In fact, for the first time ever....


*flounces off!*

*flounce*

*flounce*

*flounce*

Hmmmm, feels good, I may consider this action again!


----------



## Cowpony (24 December 2016)

I know of a stable you can have, but for tonight you'll have to share it with a donkey, a family, 3 wise men, some shepherds and a few sheep....


----------



## tristar (24 December 2016)

cowpony thats great !!


----------



## teapot (24 December 2016)

Cowpony said:



			I know of a stable you can have, but for tonight you'll have to share it with a donkey, a family, 3 wise men, some shepherds and a few sheep....
		
Click to expand...

Be careful op, you gelding may suddenly be in foal...


----------



## cavalo branco (24 December 2016)

Cowpony said:



			I know of a stable you can have, but for tonight you'll have to share it with a donkey, a family, 3 wise men, some shepherds and a few sheep....
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, well said!


----------



## Lintel (24 December 2016)

haha priceless!!


----------



## Cowpony (24 December 2016)

tristar said:



			cowpony thats great !!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! The one day of the year I could actually use that one


----------



## ycbm (24 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			I've just got back from A and E - nothing serious don't worry but I'm very angry with my yo. She told me this morning to take one of his 8 matchy matchy rugs off cos he's a bit hot. (What does she know she's only been keeping horses for 30 years, bred 2 Derby winners and ridden at the olympics) she suggested that I put him out for a couple of hours before I tried to ride her again and suggested I rode in the school . So I've just got back from my second hack (took a lot longer to get back as I struggled to crawl back with a broken ankle)... 

That byiatch  of a yo had taken all but one of his rugs off, had the vet to sort out a TINY 12 inch gash across his chest (totally unnecessary vets bill - should've tried golden paste first ffs) and turned him out with ANOTHER horse - when I specified single turn out ... Everyone knows horses want to be alone.. 

Anyway we had a few words about this she chucked us off the yard - anyone got a stable I can have ? Urgently ... Like now? Thanks
		
Click to expand...


OFFS shove some arnica on the ankle and stop whining!


----------



## ycbm (24 December 2016)

teapot said:



			Be careful op, you gelding may suddenly be in foal...
		
Click to expand...

Don't be silly, it's already got a foal at foot. Everyone knows they can't get pregnant when they are breast feeding!


----------



## blitznbobs (24 December 2016)

Red-1 said:



			There is no need to be rude when people help you with suggestions. It is what the forum is coming to these days.

In fact, for the first time ever....


*flounces off!*

*flounce*

*flounce*

*flounce*

Hmmmm, feels good, I may consider this action again!
		
Click to expand...

Touchy...


----------



## mandyroberts (24 December 2016)

Cowpony in the lead for most useful advice


----------



## albeg (24 December 2016)

LD&S said:



			Pirelli is your answer
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe nobody's given more on this, especially after OP posted the picture of it with only two legs.

Putting good quality tyres on it will stop the rearing and bucking and then OP will stop falling off. This is such a simple solution to the problem that I'm astounded it hasn't been mentioned. 

Sorry everyone has been rude to you OP, please flounce back so you can read this advice.


----------



## ycbm (24 December 2016)

Do you recommend cross  ply or radials. I guess she won't be needing the off road versions for a while?


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 December 2016)

ailbheg, I was going to suggest that the OP try Goodyears, but as a newbie poster with only 5000+ posts I was scared that the HHO bullies would make a fool of me for advising this.


----------



## Rollin (24 December 2016)

Op Have you contacted papa frita?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 December 2016)

I'd like a foal too.  My mare is vile tempered but I have heard putting her in foal would help and badly put together but I love her and would like another horse.  Do you think they would be a good match?  I ride her in a bubbley bit and pad, I weigh 23 stones and she carries me fine.  It's ok as shes 8hh.


----------



## mytwofriends (24 December 2016)

Nothing constructive to add to the wealth of invaluable advice by everyone, except HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

Love this post, it's a hoot.

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Clannad48 (24 December 2016)

Rollin said:



			Op Have you contacted papa frita?
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering when someone would suggest contacting the veritable sage that is PF


----------



## MrsMozart (24 December 2016)

Well. I've come late to this, but feel I have of course a wealth of good and useful advice (after all, I do have 30k plus posts, which makes me The Expert!).

Back checked?
Teeth checked?
Saddle checked?
Sanity checked?
Bank balance checked?
Quickest route to Tescos checked?
Quickest route to A&E checked?

Feed:
Hay
Haylage
Carrots
Turmeric
Garlic

Don't feed:
Hay
Haylage
Carrots
Turmeric
Garlic

Shoes:
Take them off immediately. No need to wait for a farrie. Just pull. Will be fine. Any gaps can be filled in with Polyfila.

Shoes:
Shod all round immediately. In fact put two sets on, one on the other, can't be too careful. 

Rugs:
Put on every single rug you possess, and take some from other peoples' horses as they don't need them and your hairy TB does.

Rugs:
Take them all off immediately. Horses that height don't need them as they're too high up off the cold ground.

Bit:
A stonger bit. Lots of levers. Look for one with extra rings, barrels, and rollers.

Bit:
Remove the bit completely. No bit needed. Will go so much better with just a ribbon around his neck, but always remember to ask him if he wants to work, remember he's not been put on this earth to work just when you want him to.

Broken bones:
Vitally important! Get pictures. Need pictures to add to your photoalbum, and you'll need to have a fully charge phone at all times so you might take all the selfies when laid up in A&E.

There. I think that about covers it...


----------



## Red-1 (24 December 2016)

I have one, no one has suggested hogging. I think the horsie is upset because you pulled the mane. Personally I would hog, or if not just hog half, the left side, and the right side will then comb over so you can't tell, but it will look a lot thinner. 

If you only have hand clippers you may be best to trim mane and tail with scissors. It looks a bit like a space cadet helmet, but that is better than angry horsie. 

Even better, if you rug fully with full neck rugs, the mane will fall out all by itself, so again horsie won't need the nasty pulling, to make him mad.

Same with the tail, just run the clippers up the side then s/he will have a cleaner bottom, and no pulling.


----------



## blitznbobs (24 December 2016)

MrsMozart said:



			Well. I've come late to this, but feel I have of course a wealth of good and useful advice (after all, I do have 30k plus posts, which makes me The Expert!).

Back checked?
Teeth checked?
Saddle checked?
Sanity checked?
Bank balance checked?
Quickest route to Tescos checked?
Quickest route to A&E checked?

Feed:
Hay
Haylage
Carrots
Turmeric
Garlic

Don't feed:
Hay
Haylage
Carrots
Turmeric
Garlic

Shoes:
Take them off immediately. No need to wait for a farrie. Just pull. Will be fine. Any gaps can be filled in with Polyfila.

Shoes:
Shod all round immediately. In fact put two sets on, one on the other, can't be too careful. 

Rugs:
Put on every single rug you possess, and take some from other peoples' horses as they don't need them and your hairy TB does.

Rugs:
Take them all off immediately. Horses that height don't need them as they're too high up off the cold ground.

Bit:
A stonger bit. Lots of levers. Look for one with extra rings, barrels, and rollers.

Bit:
Remove the bit completely. No bit needed. Will go so much better with just a ribbon around his neck, but always remember to ask him if he wants to work, remember he's not been put on this earth to work just when you want him to.

Broken bones:
Vitally important! Get pictures. Need pictures to add to your photoalbum, and you'll need to have a fully charge phone at all times so you might take all the selfies when laid up in A&E.

There. I think that about covers it...
		
Click to expand...

At last sensible advice... Do you think it's ok to ride with my leg in plaster - the dr says not but I think they are wrong ?


----------



## MrsMozart (24 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			At last sensible advice... Do you think it's ok to ride with my leg in plaster - the dr says not but I think they are wrong ?
		
Click to expand...


It's actually required that you ride in plaster. In fact, get the A&E bods to do the other leg as well (after all, they don't have anything else to do) and that way you'll be balanced. Your doctor is a fool - does he really think seven years of study really equips him to Advise An Equestrian?! Any decent 1970s instructor would have had you back in the saddle before you passed out.


----------



## ycbm (24 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			At last sensible advice... Do you think it's ok to ride with my leg in plaster - the dr says not but I think they are wrong ?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not. You must NOT ride in plaster. Take the plaster off, then ride.


----------



## MrsMozart (24 December 2016)

ycbm said:



			Absolutely not. You must NOT ride in plaster. Take the plaster off, then ride.
		
Click to expand...

This of course is the other option... But when you put it back on, remember which leg it was on, otherwise it won't fit right.


----------



## sky1000 (24 December 2016)

Yes that's right.  And probably better to plaster the cob than the warmblood.


----------



## Meredith (24 December 2016)

MrsMozart said:



			This of course is the other option... But when you put it back on, remember which leg it was on, otherwise it won't fit right.
		
Click to expand...

This ... because if you try to fit it on the horse it might kick you and then you would need another plaster!!


----------



## dozzie (24 December 2016)

Ignore advice from medical professionals as they don't like horses. They don't understand that horse riding women are tough. Ride in plaster if you can. You can get extra plaster from craft shops to patch up any weak spots.


----------



## LD&S (25 December 2016)

Make sure the plaster is matchy matchy or the horse will feel it isn't loved and you'll get a whole load of new problems.


----------



## neddy man (25 December 2016)

bumping this back to the 1st page ,for all you people who have been to busy over the last couple of days,because its so good.


----------



## MrsMozart (25 December 2016)

Matchy matchy plaster! Of course! How could I have forgotten?! Nowt to do with all the blows to the head or the scurrying around in gale force sub-Artic temperatures.


----------



## mandyroberts (25 December 2016)

neddy man said:



			bumping this back to the 1st page ,for all you people who have been to busy over the last couple of days,because its so good.
		
Click to expand...

Well worth the bump for Xmas entertainment


----------



## ahorseyreality (26 December 2016)

This is the funniest thread I've ever read. If you guys are gonna give advice at least be serious.. but it did make for great comedy!
Why the hell does the gelding have a filly with him? No no no. That sounds like a recipe for disaster.
As for bolting, you shouldn't have gone out after only ariving on the yard 2 hrs before, the horse was probably stressed out from the journey, usually you let a horse settle into a yard for a week. Don't put lights on the bridle that just upsets the horse. If you want to be seen wear a hi-vis jacket. As for the walking funny and backing into an ambulance well... stress and he obviously hasn't been accustomed to the hustle and bustle of every day life. Take things slow, do some groundwork, build trust. And use some common sense!!!!


----------



## albeg (26 December 2016)

ycbm said:



			Do you recommend cross  ply or radials. I guess she won't be needing the off road versions for a while?
		
Click to expand...




Tiddlypom said:



			ailbheg, I was going to suggest that the OP try Goodyears, but as a newbie poster with only 5000+ posts I was scared that the HHO bullies would make a fool of me for advising this.
		
Click to expand...


Apologies for the delay in replying guys, my horse went over some very prickly needles from the Christmas tree and got a flat on one of the tyres I bought him for his Christmas present, so I was researching to see if there was anything better than Pirelli, though I have heard of people who had years of good use with them so maybe I just got unlucky yesterday.

ycbm, I'd recommend radials, I've found they work well for my horse. 

Tiddlypom, I've never had Goodyears on my boy, but he's a native so I don't think they'd suit. I know what you mean though, any time I post from under my bridge (which is really hard as all the goats keep arriving and distracting), the HHO bullies try to suggest I don't know anything. But I've had a horse for a month now and I did lessons for 6 weeks before that and I know tons about them.


----------



## ycbm (26 December 2016)

B&B I think you need to be weaning that foal before the stallion gets too addicted to her suckling. I got plastered over Christmas too, so now you are in good company. I rode without being plastered this morning but I have every intention of getting plastered again tonight, cos there's sod all entertainment on telly!

To stop the bolting next time you ride him, you need two pairs of hobbles. If you attach them on the diagonals, it shouldn't impede her stride much.


----------



## albeg (26 December 2016)

ycbm said:



			To stop the bolting next time you ride him, you need two pairs of hobbles. If you attach them on the diagonals, it shouldn't impede her stride much.
		
Click to expand...

What if she wants to jump though? Then she needs them paired on fronts and backs.

What sort of plasters do you use? I find most fall off when I spill my drink on them.


----------



## Arzada (26 December 2016)

ailbheg said:



			Apologies for the delay in replying guys, my horse went over some very prickly needles from the Christmas tree and got a flat on one of the tyres I bought him for his Christmas present, so I was researching to see if there was anything better than Pirelli, though I have heard of people who had years of good use with them so maybe I just got unlucky yesterday.

But I've had a horse for a month now and I did lessons for 6 weeks before that and I know tons about them.
		
Click to expand...

Schwalbe Marathons are brilliant - we've never had a flat. 
HTH


----------



## albeg (26 December 2016)

Arzada said:



			Schwalbe Marathons are brilliant - we've never had a flat. 
HTH
		
Click to expand...

Thank you sooo much. Are they the ones all the top riders use? I only buy the best for my horse so he knows he's the best.


----------



## ycbm (26 December 2016)

ailbheg said:



			What if she wants to jump though? Then she needs them paired on fronts and backs.

What sort of plasters do you use? I find most fall off when I spill my drink on them.
		
Click to expand...

Well derrrr.  If she wants to jump him she needs to put a dressage saddle on her and move the hobbles, of course!

The best plasters are Elastoplast fabric ones. You can spill gin on them and spend all evening sucking it out again.


----------



## albeg (26 December 2016)

ycbm said:



			Well derrrr.  If she wants to jump him she needs to put a dressage saddle on her and move the hobbles, of course!
		
Click to expand...

No need to be so rude. I don't use hobbles because my horse has wheels. I'm going to tell TFC on you that you're being rude.




			The best plasters are Elastoplast fabric ones. You can spill gin on them and spend all evening sucking it out again.
		
Click to expand...

They're very expensive though. Is there a cheaper option that does the same?


----------



## crabbymare (26 December 2016)

ailbheg said:



			Apologies for the delay in replying guys, my horse went over some very prickly needles from the Christmas tree and got a flat on one of the tyres I bought him for his Christmas present, so I was researching to see if there was anything better than Pirelli, though I have heard of people who had years of good use with them so maybe I just got unlucky yesterday.

ycbm, I'd recommend radials, I've found they work well for my horse. 

Tiddlypom, I've never had Goodyears on my boy, but he's a native so I don't think they'd suit. I know what you mean though, any time I post from under my bridge (which is really hard as all the goats keep arriving and distracting), the HHO bullies try to suggest I don't know anything. But I've had a horse for a month now and I did lessons for 6 weeks before that and I know tons about them.
		
Click to expand...

I know they are made for the foreign horses. but have you tried continentals? they make even horses with bad confirmation move really really well and everyone will think you are really good rider because they are imported


----------



## Arzada (26 December 2016)

ailbheg said:



			Thank you sooo much. Are they the ones all the top riders use? I only buy the best for my horse so he knows he's the best.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes. Ignore the phrase 'a poor horsewoman blames her tools' - the best of everything really helps you get to the top and stay there. And of course always letting your horse know that he is THE BEST.


----------



## Lindylouanne (26 December 2016)

You lot obviously know nothing about flats. If you want to put rubber on his/her feet you need to put loads of that green slime inside first. Works wonders for tractors and from what I've read so far it would seem this wonder horse would be brilliant for ploughing.


----------



## ClareGilby (26 December 2016)

Hi, I bought my first horse a couple of months ago and have been riding for years from childhood.  If your horse is this difficult to ride I would imagine there is some sort of problem healthwise and I would get a full vet check.  Maybe it is teeth, maybe saddle, may be ulcers or back or anything nobody on here would even be able to guess so get a vet to start with and work on from there.

I have learned in the last two months to do everything slowly slowly one thing at a time.  Everybody will give you all different advice and how do you know what is right.  Like me you will learn as you go along, but by ruling out any medical conditions you can then check the saddle, then get the farrier in.  Be patient and take care of yourself, don't put yourself in dangerous situations.  I still haven't been on the roads yet and I have had mine 2 months and she is really sound but it is all baby steps so you learn to know your horse.

I wish you well and take your time to check all avenues as you go.  Don't rush anything.


----------



## blitznbobs (26 December 2016)

ClareGilby said:



			Hi, I bought my first horse a couple of months ago and have been riding for years from childhood.  If your horse is this difficult to ride I would imagine there is some sort of problem healthwise and I would get a full vet check.  Maybe it is teeth, maybe saddle, may be ulcers or back or anything nobody on here would even be able to guess so get a vet to start with and work on from there.

I have learned in the last two months to do everything slowly slowly one thing at a time.  Everybody will give you all different advice and how do you know what is right.  Like me you will learn as you go along, but by ruling out any medical conditions you can then check the saddle, then get the farrier in.  Be patient and take care of yourself, don't put yourself in dangerous situations.  I still haven't been on the roads yet and I have had mine 2 months and she is really sound but it is all baby steps so you learn to know your horse.

I wish you well and take your time to check all avenues as you go.  Don't rush anything.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but I can't afford a vet or a farrier but I got some farrier tools for Christmas so I'm planning to have a go and learn as I go along. 

Because of my plaster I decided to bring my horse home and keep him in the laundry room... Which isn't ideal but he did enjoy his turkey dinner ( the foal really liked Christmas pudding...) joined the Boxing Day hunt this afternoon , but they sent me away - you'd have thought an elf outfit would have been appropriate wouldn't you? But the master got a little cross ... Ho hum.


----------



## Meredith (26 December 2016)

ailbheg said:



			Apologies for the delay in replying guys, my horse went over some very prickly needles from the Christmas tree and got a flat on one of the tyres I bought him for his Christmas present, so I was researching to see if there was anything better than Pirelli, though I have heard of people who had years of good use with them so maybe I just got unlucky yesterday.

ycbm, I'd recommend radials, I've found they work well for my horse. 

Tiddlypom, I've never had Goodyears on my boy, but he's a native so I don't think they'd suit. I know what you mean though, any time I post from under my bridge (which is really hard as all the goats keep arriving and distracting), the HHO bullies try to suggest I don't know anything. But I've had a horse for a month now and I did lessons for 6 weeks before that and I know tons about them.
		
Click to expand...

No no no don't use tyres. I am a  really experienced horse owner ( I bought my OH a rocking horse  more than 25 years ago so I know lots ) and the best thing on a horse's feet are 2 pieces of curved wood. They work very well.


----------



## blitznbobs (26 December 2016)

Meredith said:



			No no no don't use tyres. I am a  really experienced horse owner ( I bought my OH a rocking horse  more than 25 years ago so I know lots ) and the best thing on a horse's feet are 2 pieces of curved wood. They work very well.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've seen that Olympic champion rocking horse ... Viagra or something like that...


----------



## Meredith (26 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			Yes I've seen that Olympic champion rocking horse ... Viagra or something like that...
		
Click to expand...

That's my one's distant cousins cousin. I think if you work really hard on the rocking you can win a Chocolate Gold Medal.


----------



## ycbm (26 December 2016)

ailbheg said:



			No need to be so rude. I don't use hobbles because my horse has wheels. I'm going to tell TFC on you that you're being rude.
		
Click to expand...

Tuff. So!




			They're very expensive though. Is there a cheaper option that does the same?
		
Click to expand...

Fleece bandages work best, but they aren't sticky.


----------



## MrsMozart (26 December 2016)

ycbm said:



			Tuff. So!



Fleece bandages work best, but they aren't sticky.
		
Click to expand...


Sellotape.


----------



## albeg (26 December 2016)

Arzada said:



			Oh yes. Ignore the phrase 'a poor horsewoman blames her tools' - the best of everything really helps you get to the top and stay there. And of course always letting your horse know that he is THE BEST.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not poor so I don't need to worry about that, I own all the good streets on the board and have over 1 million in monopoly money, I won the game after dinner last night.



HappyHollyDays said:



			Works wonders for tractors and from what I've read so far it would seem this wonder horse would be brilliant for ploughing.
		
Click to expand...

Only if he has blades on his feet.



Meredith said:



			No no no don't use tyres. I am a  really experienced horse owner ( I bought my OH a rocking horse  more than 25 years ago so I know lots ) and the best thing on a horse's feet are 2 pieces of curved wood. They work very well.
		
Click to expand...

Will try this if the tyres don't work out. But I'm skeptical of it, doesn't the wood need regular varnishing?



ycbm said:



			Tuff. So!
		
Click to expand...

Oh...you're of the Christmas card list. And my cards are hand made with buckets of glitter.




			Fleece bandages work best, but they aren't sticky.
		
Click to expand...

If they're not sticky, why won't the shavings come off mine? I tried leaving them on in the field so the water in the puddles would wash them off but that didn't work.



MrsMozart said:



			Sellotape.
		
Click to expand...

Over the fleece or instead of it?


----------



## mandyroberts (26 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			Yes but I can't afford a vet or a farrier but I got some farrier tools for Christmas so I'm planning to have a go and learn as I go along. 

Because of my plaster I decided to bring my horse home and keep him in the laundry room... Which isn't ideal but he did enjoy his turkey dinner ( the foal really liked Christmas pudding...) joined the Boxing Day hunt this afternoon , but they sent me away - you'd have thought an elf outfit would have been appropriate wouldn't you? But the master got a little cross ... Ho hum.
		
Click to expand...

Damn - I meant to say a good days hunting on Boxing day should sort him out (take the plaster off before you go). Why dont you try again on New Years day?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 December 2016)

If you got a rasp you could have a go at his teeth at the same time.  That would save money too on getting one of those dentists out.


----------



## Meredith (27 December 2016)

Meredith said:



			No no no don't use tyres. I am a  really experienced horse owner ( I bought my OH a rocking horse  more than 25 years ago so I know lots ) and the best thing on a horse's feet are 2 pieces of curved wood. They work very well.
		
Click to expand...




blitznbobs said:



			Yes I've seen that Olympic champion rocking horse ... Viagra or something like that...
		
Click to expand...

Quote...Will try this if the tyres don't work. But I'm skeptical of it, doesn't the wood need regular varnishing?

No don't use varnish just use pig oil. I use loads of it because it waterproofs so well. In fact I use so much I am thinking of getting my own pig. I just have to research the correct breed and find out how to extract the oil. I would keep the pig under the outhouse sink. as there is plenty of room. Don't tell me I mustn't keep it on it's own as it will have the elephant for company. He's tethered next to the tumble dryer. I am waiting for him to mature so I can harvest that special grass to use for bedding. When the elephant and the pig are in full production I will be very rich and buy a Range Rover R-evolution and an Ifor Williams Brexit 2016 which will be plenty big enough if I ever move house and need to transport the elephant. All I will need then is a super trainer, do you think Carl Thingy would teach me? and with OH's rocking horse I will be all set to win my own medals!
Going back to Viagra or is it  Valkyrie or Vimto, anyway Charlotte's horse, can anyone tell me how she manages to keep her day job as a gardener AND win gold medals? Also where can I buy her special salad potatoes? When I go to the super market they have always sold out. 
TIA

And a Happy New Year to you all....


----------



## Arzada (27 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			Yes but I can't afford a vet or a farrier but I got some farrier tools for Christmas so I'm planning to have a go and learn as I go along.
		
Click to expand...

You're sorted then which is great. It's not dissimilar to filing your own nails. And when you need a new rasp you'll find that it's more economic to buy Surforms and replace the rasp bit as required.


----------



## blitznbobs (27 December 2016)

Arzada said:



			You're sorted then which is great. It's not dissimilar to filing your own nails. And when you need a new rasp you'll find that it's more economic to buy Surforms and replace the rasp bit as required.
		
Click to expand...

Is it ok if their feet leak red stuff?


----------



## Arzada (27 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			Is it ok if their feet leak red stuff?
		
Click to expand...

No - do you leak red stuff when you do your nails? You don't need a hoof knife so you could sell that to raise some funds.


----------



## turnbuckle (27 December 2016)

OP half of those as has posted dont know nothing I reckon. Be strong 4eva, proud of you.

But if you has been given farriar tools dont leave them on the yard as their are always peopel nicking them.  My BF is comming to put CCTV next week they nicked my ponio last week an took it up the KFC on the retail park. Some peopel have no respect.


----------



## albeg (27 December 2016)

turnbuckle said:



			OP half of those as has posted dont know nothing I reckon. Be strong 4eva, proud of you.

But if you has been given farriar tools dont leave them on the yard as their are always peopel nicking them.  My BF is comming to put CCTV next week they nicked my ponio last week an took it up the KFC on the retail park. Some peopel have no respect.
		
Click to expand...

My horse would have loved that, KFC is his favourite food!


----------



## Hexx (27 December 2016)

OMG!   I can't believe no one has spotted it!  Has no one noticed?  This thread has clearly been started by a 

T R O L L

Yes, a troll!  A troll-troll-trolley-troll-troll!


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 December 2016)

Hexx said:



			OMG!   I can't believe no one has spotted it!  Has no one noticed?  This thread has clearly been started by a 

T R O L L

Yes, a troll!  A troll-troll-trolley-troll-troll!
		
Click to expand...

Tut, tut, it's very bad form to accuse someone of being a troll, doncha know. It may cause them all sorts of psychological damage.

Tssk.


----------



## blitznbobs (27 December 2016)

I AM NOT A TROLL and I shall explain why...
 1) I only live under a bridge during the summer months
2) I have nothing to do with billy goats gruff ever... That bridge incident last summer was a set up.
3) I asked for some genuine help with a genuinely artificial problem  so how could I be a troll ..

You guys are just being mean... It's so cliquey 'round here.


----------



## Hexx (27 December 2016)

Well, I'm sorry, but someone had to say it!  Someone always says it, it was my turn today.

I am now going to flounce!


----------



## LD&S (27 December 2016)

Hexx said:



			Well, I'm sorry, but someone had to say it!  Someone always says it, it was my turn today.

I am now going to flounce!
		
Click to expand...


Are you flouncing out or in?


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (27 December 2016)

I see what's gone wrong here, to post a flounce properly for everyone to see, you need to start with [flounce] and finish with a flourish and [/flounce out]

How did the hunting go OP? Did you take the foal with you for a lead? I bet everyone there was in awe of your amazing horse of indeterminate gender and impressive size.


----------



## dozzie (27 December 2016)

Hexx said:



			OMG!   I can't believe no one has spotted it!  Has no one noticed?  This thread has clearly been started by a 

T R O L L

Yes, a troll!  A troll-troll-trolley-troll-troll!
		
Click to expand...

She is an antitroll.


----------



## blitznbobs (28 December 2016)

dozzie said:



			She is an antitroll.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's the nicest thing anyone has said about me. Thank you !


----------



## ycbm (28 December 2016)

zzClaire said:



			I see what's gone wrong here, to post a flounce properly for everyone to see, you need to start with [flounce] and finish with a flourish and [/flounce out]

How did the hunting go OP? Did you take the foal with you for a lead? I bet everyone there was in awe of your amazing horse of indeterminate gender and impressive size.
		
Click to expand...


I hope you aren't a horse genderqueerphobic? Discusting discrimernation!


----------

